
LastPass Multi-Device Access Is Now Free - endijs
https://blog.lastpass.com/2016/11/get-lastpass-everywhere-multi-device-access-is-now-free.html/
======
ejcx
Disclaimer: I'm a former LastPass employee who left more than a year ago.

The other posters in this thread are extremely negative about LastPass'
business model with this move

They have a huge number of enterprise customers. The CEO has said this himself
on HN:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8116479](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8116479).
This comment was >2 years ago.

Suggesting LastPass is selling data about it's customers is ridiculous. People
like the product they have built and are willing to pay for it. Holding
customers data hostage on a device was something people didn't like.

------
sprayk
Can anyone shed some light onto how they are going to be making money now? I
know there is some kind of useful info they can derive from letting users
voluntarily have their password db's scanned for strength/pw duplication/etc,
is there some money to be made selling something derived from that to third
parties?

~~~
tdkl
Ads, since premium is noted to be ad-free.

~~~
ejcx
LastPass free only shows ads FOR LastPass. They are served first party.

~~~
tdkl
I admit I haven't tried it yet, I've only posted the above speculation based
on the features list. So how are ads being displayed in the desktop/mobile
apps ?

~~~
ejcx
It's just an image for whatever lastpass product the RNG rolls, with a link
that says "Tired of these ads? Upgrade now"

~~~
tdkl
Just registered to try it out a bit, the auto-fill is quite nice. Saw the ad
you've described and it's not intrusive in any way.

I've been using Keepass+Dropbox for couple years now, will give LP a go.

------
postgeographic
Yeah, have we gone from paying for the product to being the product, as the
saying goes

